# How to work as a Dentist in Paris, France? Not from a European country



## LaBeatriz

Good day.

I am Beatriz and I am from the Philippines. I am a Dental Medicine graduate and I was wondering if it is possible to work as a Dentist in Paris? I am willing to learn the French language to be able to communicate better with patients. If I have to study or go under training since I am not a citizen from a European country and I graduated from the Philippines, it is okay. I would just like to know the details.

Have a good day. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're serious about this, the first thing is to learn French. That's just about always a requirement for any medical profession here in France. And any retraining they may require will be entirely in French - if nothing else, you have to learn how the national health system here operates and all, even if the dentistry stuff is the same.

You may want to start here: S'établir en France : Ordre National des Chirurgiens Dentistes


----------



## LaBeatriz

*reply:*

Thank you for your reply. I am serious about this. I was in France (Paris) and Switzerland a month ago and I loved how it is there. So I was wondering if it is possible to work there as a Dentist even if I am not from a European country and I didn't graduate in any European dental school. 

How I wish there's a Dental website wherein I can ask for further information about Dentistry in France. I am thinking what requirements I have to pass and the steps.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The link I gave you should have information about becoming a dentist in France as a foreigner, but it's all in French. I suspect that is going to be the case with any source of information about practicing dentistry in France. Main reason I suggested first learning French.


----------



## LaBeatriz

Alright. Thank you so much for being helpful. 😊


----------



## 512346

If you are serious about this....don't go for Paris.

France is crying out for dentists. Usually a six month wait in a lot of areas.

In Paris, it is quite easy to get a dentist appointment.

What i am saying is, think of another area. Don't go for Paris is my advice. Too much competition.

Set up costs will be too high as well.

Cool idea.


----------



## LaBeatriz

I see. 
So it is advisable I go to other cities in France? Since I am new, if ever I can really transfer, I would want to work with another Dentist. Not planning on putting/having my own clinic yet since I want to know and see how things will go. I want to gain experience first also there.


----------



## hookedonFrance

There are a couple that have caught my attention from USA/Canada that worked as dentists in Paris.
Dentiste Paris 75005 Accueil Cabinet Dentaire de Jane Matkoski, DMD and https://www.drgermain.com . The dentists in France earn less than their American counterparts and your main problem is getting patients to keep coming in as they may hold off until they have a problem before coming in. My opinion would be for you to find a way to work in USA, save up your money, then retire early (55+) to France.


----------



## LaBeatriz

Hello.
Thank you for the advice and for making time to reply. I actually want to live in France. Last month I went to France (Paris) and Switzerland, I actually liked it that is why i was thinking of transferring and working there. 😊


----------



## 95995

The Order does have minimum training requirements on its site Programme minimal de formation : Ordre National des Chirurgiens Dentistes. You could also contact them direct re your specific situation Nous contacter : Ordre National des Chirurgiens Dentistes


----------



## LaBeatriz

Thank you!
I already emailed them and yes, it says I have to be very fluent in French.


----------



## 95995

LaBeatriz said:


> Thank you!
> I already emailed them and yes, it says I have to be very fluent in French.


Yes, you will have to be very fluent in French, readily understandable by the Ordre, including in the all dentistry-related terms. The Ordre itself can reject you just on the language if they take the view that your French is inadequate, which would mean that the Minister could not proceed. It's a significant hurdle. The other thing is, whilst there might be a lack of dentists in France, the Order may not actually take that view either now or in the future because one of the things they do is to endeavour to protect French dentists and their earning ability. (The dental bodies act in this way in many developed countries.) 


I'm not saying don't go for it, just letting you know that it will be difficult and there are no guarantees for success?


Good luck.


----------



## LaBeatriz

Noted. Thanks for being helpful. 🙂


----------



## Oanap

Hello. Can anyone please help with an answer here: how long does it take to get the freely practice in France for a NON-EU citizen (Tunisian more exactly)?


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is the "official" word from the Ordre National des Chirurgiens-Dentistes





L'exercice en France - Ordre National des Chirugiens-Dentistes







www.ordre-chirurgiens-dentistes.fr




I do note that they mention a specific accord for Tunisians, which you may want to look into. But as I understand it, you have to pass a test first - and if you pass, then you are permitted to do a 3-year residency in dental surgery that will ultimately qualify you to practice on your own in France.


----------



## dogukan.kyl.777

Hello everyone I graduated from Faculty of Dentistry in July 2022. I am currently working as a general dentist. There are some questions I want to ask you, these are; a) As a non-EU citizen, what do I need to do in order to practice dentistry in Paris and get accreditation(equivalence)? b) Will I be able to work in a dental clinic until I get my equivalency when I come next year? (Maybe on Turkish dental clinics or International ones? If not as a dentist maybe as an assistant of dentist?) c)What advice can you give me to make my process easier? While I am already in Turkey this year, what steps should I take to prepare myself for the next year and to start my equivalency process? Thanks for helping


----------



## Bevdeforges

To answer your questions, I suggest you check the site I referenced above. (If your French isn't up to it, use an online translator - or a Chrome browser - to translate the website as you go through it.)

a. That will be answered on the website noted above.
b. Probably not. There are no Turkish or "international" dental clinics here that I'm aware of. (The French government discourages "communities" from segregating themselves by national origin like that.) Dentists here don't generally have "assistants" but in any event, you'd have to qualify for the specific post you would be filling.
c. Study the website carefully. In many (most) of the medically-related professions here they are very strict about requiring a certain amount of re-training of foreign qualified practitioners, and possibly passing a test and/or doing some "internship" or practice work under supervision before they are qualified to work on their own.

Just in passing, because the field of dentistry is covered (at least in part) under the national health care system, you'll probably find that the Order of Dentristry will require a fairly fluent level of French on your part - if only to understand the various rules and requirements of the insurance system.


----------



## Alsa97

Hello, I just want to ask how’s the process going for you, I’m interested in doing the same and I could really use some help !

thanks so much in advance


----------

